# Need suggestions.



## Lilbitpepper (Apr 24, 2017)

Ok as we are very new to keeping chickens. I have no idea how to diagnose or treat one of my chickens. I'm not sure of the breed but in the last 3 weeks she has lost 2 toe nails on her right foot. We thought maybe she hung it up on something. We checked everything in the coop and fixed any possible loose roost or rough edges in their laying boxes. We cleaned her foot and sprayed antiseptic spray. That side is healing nicely. 2 days ago I noticed she is limping on her left foot. It looks as though she is missing the outer toe completely. Any idea on cause or other treatments? We only have 4 hens and 1 rooster(breeds unknown).


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No idea. Fencing? Rats? I hope you find out. Maybe another chicken is doing it. Do they looked ripped off? Cut off?


----------



## Lilbitpepper (Apr 24, 2017)

Can't be fencing. They are coop kept. Fencing is less then 1 year old. Rats? I wouldn't think so as none of the others have this issue. They look like a clean cut. Smooth


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A pic would be very helpful. 

A clean cut does suggest something doing it, like the rat already suggested. Or a human.


----------



## Lilbitpepper (Apr 24, 2017)

I will try to get a pic tomorrow.


----------

